

Nvidia , AMD, Intel Explain How OpenGL Can Unlock 15x Performance Gains - archagon
http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2014/03/20/opengl-gdc2014/

======
cordite
They could have at least dropped one hint in the blog instead of talking about
how much people are willing to listen.

